# Melk & Purpz Juice Launch - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (7/6/18)

*Click the image above to take you to the event link for more info.*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (7/6/18)

I see that you're also going to be making a melktert milkshake.. can us in JHB also grab one of them? I'm sure TCG won't have an issue shipping it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (7/6/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I see that you're also going to be making a melktert milkshake.. can us in JHB also grab one of them? I'm sure TCG won't have an issue shipping it.


I think Vape Cartel will have them.


----------



## Halfdaft (7/6/18)

daniel craig said:


> I think Vape Cartel will have them.



The milkshakes?!?!?!?!? 

Is this true @KieranD @BigGuy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (7/6/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> The milkshakes?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Is this true @KieranD @BigGuy?


Didn't read the milkshake part  The Milkshakes are an exclusive for the Durban guys


----------



## Halfdaft (7/6/18)

daniel craig said:


> Didn't read the milkshake part  The Milkshakes are an exclusive for the Durban guys



Dammit!


----------



## Sir Vape (8/6/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I see that you're also going to be making a melktert milkshake.. can us in JHB also grab one of them? I'm sure TCG won't have an issue shipping it.



Lol we have sent cronuts and our sarmies before ha ha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (8/6/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Lol we have sent cronuts and our sarmies before ha ha



So you're saying its possible?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

